# Mine work fifo



## Ausminer (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey everyone. My wife and i are relocating to the Uk ( wife is uk national) and just wondering if anyone knows of any mines in UK or international fly in fly out of England mine work. I'm a qualified heavy duty diesel fitter and currently a maintenance supervisor for a multi billion dollar surface mine in aus. If anyone knows anyone in the industry or might know where to look your help would be much appreciated.


----------

